

Show HN: One App for Web – Read Hacker News, PH, DN, Reddit All in One App - unstop01
http://reader.one

======
TeamMCS
This a nice alternative to "hacklinks".

I would suggest providing a hint to the remote content. For example, if it is
an image - state it, maybe with a preview.

It would also be useful to filter out 'tabloid' sites like reddit (or restrict
it to /r/programming /r/sec etc).

Some mechanism to preview content or view their content in a consistent style
would be nice as it can be a bit jarring going to Slashdot from an otherwise
clean interface

[edit] Probably worth mentioning the labels on the left don't seem to do
anything on chrome and if you resize the background remains at the same
height.

------
AustinDizzy
If you're going to display how many comments there are on an item, please make
that linked to the actual comments so I can read them. Besides that, it looks
nice! Good luck with it.

~~~
unstop01
There should be a comment icon on the right when you hover on one news item,
with a link to add comment on the source site.

------
iatek
Saw this on Product Hunt earlier, very nice.

